# Local Group Master List



## Stylopidae

There have been an increasing number of small, local invertebrate hobbiest groups popping up all over the place recently. A master list of these local groups will help people find a group that meets in their area and help them figure out what group they'd like to join.

If you are a leader of one of these groups or otherwise represent one of these groups in an official or semi-official manner, post information about your meetings right here.

Please include locations, times and a general synopsis of what a meeting entails as general or as specific as you'd like. Also include contact information so those who are interested in joining your group can get more details on joining.

*MITEC-Mid Iowa Tarantula Enthusiast Club*

*SCABIES - Southern California Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate, Entomological Society*


----------



## Stylopidae

MITEC-Mid Iowa Tarantula Enthusiast Club

We are a group located in Des Moines, Iowa and open to members who reside within the 515 and 641 area codes.

We meet on the last Sunday of every month in Des Moines, Iowa.

For more details, please E-mail me at midiowatarantula@yahoo.com.

More details about future meetings can be found here.


----------



## cacoseraph

*SCABIES: Southern California Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate, Entomological Society*

SCABIES
*Southern California* Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate, Entomological Society
forum: http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/
shows & events forum: http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/forum10.php
hikes & hunts forum: http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/forum33.php
ab thread (10,000+ views!): http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87763


Membership is open to anybody, but we will make fun of people not in California.  Just kidding.  There are certain aspects of our group that are reserved for just local people, but anybody and everybody is welcome to join the ranks of our uninitiated.


We try to have at least one group event every month.  During spring and fall we generally have at least one group hike and hunt a month.  Sometimes during the summer we go on night hikes to beat the heat (and score lots of scorpions =P ).  We have Bug Bar-B-Ques when we can find someone nice enough to host for us.

Generally speaking we will bring bugs to trade/sell at our events and we generally have a free drawing for door prizes at the BBBQ's.  

We have business cards!


----------



## reclusa

*Dfw Tag*

*http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/DFW_TAG/*

This group is based in Arlington, Texas, and welcomes all tarantula and other arachnid keepers and enthusiasts in the DFW area.

We usually meet in Arlington, Texas on the first Saturday of every month, so our next meeting is scheduled for Saturday, January 5th at 3 PM.

Please request membership for meeting address and details from website above or email reclusa1@yahoo.com.

*Activities include Breeding, Swap Meets (inverts and supplies), and General Arachnid Talk. Any and all levels of experience are welcome.*

Thanks,

John


----------



## thevez2

Here's all the groups I know about:

*
United States

Arizona
 Central Arizona Tarantula Society- Phoenix area.

California
San Francisco Bay Area Tarantula Society- S.F. BATS

Southern California Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate, Entomological Society- S.C.A.B.I.E.S.

Florida
Gulf Coast of Florida Tarantula Society- Tampa, Orlando and Ft. Myers (Sarasota County).

Pasco Tarantula Enthusiast Club- Pasco County Florida.

Iowa
 Mid-Iowa Tarantula Enthusiast Club- Des Moines Area.

Minnesota
 MinnVerts- Twin Cities Area.

Missouri
 Missouri Tarantula Enthusiasts Group- All over Missouir with a little of KS and IL thrown in for good measure.

Nebraska
 Nebraska Tarantula Enthusiasts Club- Serving NE, IA, MO, and KS.

Tennessee
 Middle Tennessee Tarantula Group- Nashville Area.

Texas
 DFW Tarantula & Arachnid Group- Dallas/Ft. Worth, Texas.


Midwest
 Midwest Tarantula Enthusiasts - Not currently active, but the link is here if you live in WI, IL, or IN and want to help start it back up.

*

*
Canada
Victoria Tarantula Club

Africa
The Spider Club of South Africa*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texas Blonde

*T.I.T.T.I.E.S.*


The Inland Texas Tarantula & Invertebrate Enthusiasts Society



Coming soon to a theatre near you.


----------



## clearlysaid

*Mile High Bug Club *​
New to the scene and serving the Colorado/New Mexico/Wyoming area (but certainly not limited to those states).  We would like to attract the attention of anyone in the rocky mountain area which could also include AZ, UT, etc... 

We will be doing collecting trips, BBQs, hikes, etc... and this is also a great way for locals to meet and do trades or be able to sell/buy animals without having to worry about shipping.

*Check out our forums and join!!*
Anyone can join but certain events and plans we have are only available to locals.​


----------



## ~Abyss~

New Local Invert Forum for ALL Arizona residents.
Arizona Local Invertabrae and Entomology Network. Or ALIEN for short.
-Eddy


----------



## hasani1408

MD ARACHNO GROUP

We are a new group for MD and surrounding states. All are welcome. The goal for our group is to get together and talk T's. To get some local breeding projects going on. And usually  a T or 2 will be given away for door prizes. The plan for now is meeting every other month on the 2nd sunday @ 1pm in Baltimore, MD. Next meeting is scheduled for April 12, 2009.


----------



## xhexdx

TATS - Tampa Area Tarantula Society

We meet every two months and discuss tarantulas, attempt pairings, and try to get a little hands-on activities as well.

We have members with all different experience levels, and the veterans are always willing to share and educate the newer and less-informed members.

Anyone interested in joining can contact me , gecko_keeper, or katy_green.

You can also view/post on our arachnofunctions thread here.


----------



## varanidfan

DTS, or Delmarva tarantula society serves the MD, DE, VA, DC, and southern PA region.






We hold meetings quarterly and attend reptile shows in between to promote the Arachnoculture hobby.

Currently we are located centrally to our region in Baltimore MD. We are not affiliated with the MD arachno group.

Our next meet is scheduled for May 22nd 2010.

www.delmarvatarantulasociety.com will always have current info on our upcoming events.


----------



## flamesbane

The Middle Tennessee Tarantula Group can now be found at
MTTG.org


----------



## RyanW

*San Diego Tarantula Society*

We are new...... 


sdtarantula.com
sdtarantula@yahoo.com


----------



## apriliarider15

The Utah Society of Entomology

We are a new club started by three friends. We are currently looking for members in Utah and possibly surrounding states. We have partnered up with a few universities and will be doing group field trips, workshops, and lectures. All are welcome to join and membership is free. Visit Utahentomology.com for details.


----------



## seacowst

central pasco county invertabrates group
we are new...
shauntoler@yahoo.com


----------



## agrodolce

Just moved to El Paso a year ago and decided to look for like minds. Sun City Bug Club; no meetings yet, our first showing will be at a LPS (The Ark at McCombs and Manila) grand re-opening on Saturday, 15 September.

Here's our facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sun-City-Bug-Club/459375737417878

Not even enough members to make the URL pretty. Five more people to go...


----------



## emc37

*CBC: CA Bug Club*

Live in NorCal and love tarantulas, scorpions, insects, and other invertebrate "bug" creatures?

California Bug Club will hold its first meeting, welcoming our new members and guests. We will also be holding a raffle with lots of great prizes! Members are encouraged to bring, share, and display their inverts as well as bring anything they want to trade. 

We are also happy to announce that we will be welcoming Jeff Smith as our guest speaker, who is an associate at the Bohart Museum of Entomology at U.C. Davis, where he manages the Lepidoptera collection. He will be presenting on "'Amazing Insect Lives," and sharing the many great mechanisms insects have for survival!

All tarantula/insect/invert-hobbyists and bug-lovers are encouraged to attend! The event will be family friendly, fun, and FREE. And if you'd like to learn more about CBC, please visit our website: http://www.californiabugclub.com/ and our FB page: https://www.facebook.com/californiabugclub?fref=ts

See you there on: 

*Saturday January 12th at 6pm
Elk Grove Public Library 
8900 Elk Grove Blvd, Elk Grove, California 95624*


RSVP here: https://www.facebook.com/events/480478621996571/


----------



## thevez2

New group forming... If you are in or near the Florida Panhandle check out our new facebook group:

Florida-Panhandle Arachnid Club (F-PAC)

Direct Link:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/453489858052828/


----------



## naychur

I am the founder/president of a new herp/invert club:  S.C.A.R.I. (Shreveport Community of Amphibians, Reptiles & Invertebrates)
We are located in Shreveport, Louisiana.
Our meetings are normally held on the last Sunday of the month at 5 pm.
Meetings are free to the public.
Please visit our page at www.s-c-a-r-i.com

We are always looking for speakers!

Thanks!

Staycy/naychur
founder/president


----------



## Decaryi

*New hampshire arachnid club*

NHAC

Some friends and I are starting NHAC (New Hampshire Arachnid Club) we have a group page on Facebook and will be having 4 yearly gatherings. If anyone lives in NH or close to get in touch and join in the fun! you can get in touch Via Facebook or PM me on arachnoboards  for more info!!


----------



## thevez2

New Group Forming for those who live in or near Kansas City (Missouri and Kansas)

Kansas City-Tarantula Group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/KCTarantulas/


----------



## Arthroverts

Hey all, I am starting a new Southern California group, and you can check out my thread for more information,
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/new-invertebrate-club-in-southern-california.314942/


Check us out, and looking forward to a bright future with this club!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

